# Tito Manlio - Vivaldi



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the opera Tito Manlio? Recommend a recording? Is it worth looking into?

Thanks


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Don't like most of Vivaldi's opera, and heard Tito Manlio and didn't find it special. If you want a Vivaldi dramatic experience, you should check his oratorio Juditha Triumphans.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Depends on what you like in general. If you like the heartbreaking slower baroque pieces and baroque operas I guess it could be fun. As far as Vivaldi is concerned, you can't go wrong with Il Giardino Armonico:


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. I have not dipped into much of Vivaldi opera or vocal before....just finding my way and trying different things in hopes of discovering something new. Well, something old that is new to me.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan (Sep 11, 2008)

_This is from the Naxos CD...just an excerpt though... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6CI88t8G2s&fmt=18 

Here's a CD by the label Naïve - http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Tito-Manlio-Antonio/dp/B000BU99XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1247155834&sr=1-1_ 

_You can check out OedipusColoneus and Harmonico101's channels for more of vivaldi's works_


----------

